# Getting corrupt files from a camera



## jinty (9 Sep 2010)

Hi,

My SD has become corrupt. Has anyone any ideas/service providers/software that might be able to recover them?

Thanks.

Jinty.


----------



## hansov (9 Sep 2010)

There is free software available (I'll try to find the source now) that you can run to retrieve some if not all of the data. I'll get something on it and post later. Ijust googled and found this. Don't know how good or bad it is but maybe worth a shot.



Use the trial version!


----------



## jinty (10 Sep 2010)

Thanks Hansov,

I've tried mintool power data recovery and I also tried this one.

The card isn't even detected by the software. I am connecting through the camera.

Have I any hope? Would I have a better chance if I could put it directly into an SD slot?

Thanks again.

Jinty.


----------



## SparkRite (10 Sep 2010)

jinty said:


> Thanks Hansov,
> 
> I've tried mintool power data recovery and I also tried this one.
> 
> ...




Yrs Jinty, you would be WAY better off using a card reader rather than the camera.


----------



## SparkRite (10 Sep 2010)

jinty said:


> Thanks Hansov,
> 
> I've tried mintool power data recovery and I also tried this one.
> 
> ...




Yes Jinty, you would be WAY better off using a card reader rather than the camera.

Oops, posted twice...don't know how that happened........


----------



## jinty (13 Sep 2010)

Thanks Sparkrite,

Unfortunately I'm not going to have access to a PC that I can add software to and has an SD card reader for a while but I'll let you know how I go.

Jinty


----------



## hansov (14 Sep 2010)

Tesco do a real cheap USB card reader which could get you out of the bind of not being near a machine that has a SD card reaser. €5 or €6 if I remember correctly. In fact I had a look at the Tesco uk site just there and they had a Technika 16 in 1 Memory Card Reader for just £2.50 so keep an eye open in your local store - it may be that cheap here too.


----------



## jinty (1 Oct 2010)

Hi guys,

Just to let you know, the photos have been recovered. I used MiniTool Power Data Recovery 6.0:

http://www.softwarevenue.com/download/minitool-power-data-recovery-boot-disk-6-0-0/

It was free to use.

Thanks for your help.

Regards,
Jinty


----------

